# Everything We hoped for and more



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

ok… I am officially jealous. Thanks for the review; I too am considering this jointer and need to justify the significant additional cost over a traditional jointer.


----------



## dalec (Oct 3, 2007)

Powermatics make substantial power tools with near legendary reputations. Thanks for the review. Enjoy and be safe.

Dalec


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Looks great. I wish I had the extra 2".


----------



## teenagewoodworker (Jan 31, 2008)

great addition. that is one huge jointer. powermatics are nice too, i think that the wood whisperer has this same one and he likes it too. thats for the review.


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a good looking jointer. I have looked at this since I should have gotten the extra 2 inches instead of going with the 54A model. I am a fan of Powermatic tools so I am glad to see this one rated favorably.

Thanks for the review.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

This is one great jointer. I am sure it will give you many years of service. Thanks for posting.

God Bless
tom


----------



## thomasporter (Feb 2, 2007)

I have the same jointer. I like it. I had to adjust the table a little when I first got it, but after that it worked like a charm. When and if I upgrade it's going to have to be a killer jointer, because this one does everything it was designed to do very well.


----------



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a Powermatic. Thats a nice jointer and a good review


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I just posted a review on Jet's customer service. Actually, it is WMH. Which owns Jet and Powermatic.
It, too, took me a second call but they got it right.

Lee


----------



## OutPutter (Jun 23, 2007)

I wish I had one like that and the room to use it. I hope you will update this review as time goes by and let us know how the story turns out.


----------



## kjverlanic (May 28, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. We have a laundry cupboard project to do for my Mother in Law in the next few weeks so I'll try my best to have my camera out and ready.


----------



## Kipster (Feb 15, 2008)

Great information about an American manufacturer. as a PM owner It is good to see a satisfide customer.

Thanks for the post.


----------



## rjp (Jul 25, 2009)

I just ordered one of these jointers along with a mobile base and am rethinking if the powermatic base is the right choice. So can you tell me what you saw wrong with the powermatic base and also give more details on the base that you built? Thanks.

-rjp


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

shes a beaut


----------



## kjverlanic (May 28, 2008)

rjp,

When we purchased our the mobile base offered from PM had casters sticking out up front and it was square (it did not follow the flow of the base of the machine and would create nice spots for dust to collect). #1 We wanted to get away from those casters up front, #2 we didn't like the idea of creating dust collection spots and #3 the price for it was a lot higher than for us to build our own base (my husband has a background in working with metal and we had the tools to do the job).

Our base that we built is mobile, but it takes a lot more effort and thought before moving it anywhere than the new PM base does. I think you made the right choice by ordering the new base they are now offering and that you will be happy with it. If PM offered the base they now offer for it, it wouldn't have been a cut and dry issue for us and we probably would have just bought their base.

I hope this helps and congrats on your purchase.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Congrats on the new Jointer. Powermatic makes super tools. I have a 12" Grizzly @ 850LBs if I remember right
and when I bought it I had a pair mini dollies rated at 1000lb from HF so I put my jointer on them thinking it would work short term,but it's been 2 years since I first bought it and the dollies have worked great and the little bit of extra height has helped me not stoop over as much using the jointer.


----------



## KentS (May 27, 2009)

I hate to be the negative one, but I own the same jointer and have not been satisfied. I have owned a lot of Powermatic products over the years, and for a long time would buy nothing else. I guess their products are still good, but the arrogance we have encountered by the company has really changed my attitude about them. The first issue was with a 12" table saw. It uses one wrench for blade changes, so you have to wedge the blade to loosen the nut. It wasn't machined well, so it was hard to get loose. Since they blew me off, I tried to fix it myself. I spent a lot of money on a tap and die to clean up the treads, which helped some. We just lived with it, but later talked to a rep at the show in Atlanta, explaining my frustrations. His response was that I was too cheap to buy a new nut.-Actually I did--it took about 3 months to get it after ordering, and it really didn't help. More recently we bought the 8" jointer we're talking about. We spent that much money because we must have precision for our panel glue-ups. The jointer wouldn't stay true, so my son called the service tech. The way my son asked was non-threatening as he was trying to find out if there was something he was doing wrong. The answer was that he was not getting it tight. he went back and retightened. --The handle broke!!! I give up-We replaced the jointer with a much cheaper Steel City. The Powermatic is now being used as an extra jointer--What a waste.

They have given me the impression, if you have a problem, it must be totally your fault, because THEY are perfect!--Powermatic, if you are listening, and IF you care, you might try customer service, and at least act like you care.

Sorry for the rant, obviously I've been a bit frustrated with the company. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## rjp (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm scheduled to have my jointer delivered in a few days with a mobile stand. How do I get the thing on it since it weighs 800lbs?


----------



## Carpintonto (Jan 27, 2010)

Thanks for the review!. I've just purchased the Powermatic PJ-882HH 8" Parallelogram Jointer with Helical Cutterhead, 209HH, 20" Planer, 5HP 1PH 230V, with Byrd ® Cutterhead and Table saw PM2000, 3HP 1PH Table Saw, with 50" Accu-Fence System. I have to say that after a couple of disapointments and a large research, I've decided to go for this combo and I'am 100% satisfied with them. These machines really deliver what you had expected from them and far more.


----------

